

BuzzFeed is Watching You - iamben
http://barker.co.uk/buzzfeediswatching

======
p8952
As I pointed out on Twitte(1), this looks like it might be illegal in the UK.

Things such as ethnic background, political opinions, and religious beliefs
are classified as sensitive personal data(2)

Such data can only be recorded in specific circumstances and only with
explicit consent(3). Such quizzes, from my point of view at least, do not make
it clear that you are consenting to the data being collected.

(1) [https://twitter.com/p8952_](https://twitter.com/p8952_)

(2) [https://www.gov.uk/data-protection/the-data-protection-
act](https://www.gov.uk/data-protection/the-data-protection-act)

(3)
[http://ico.org.uk/for_organisations/data_protection/the_guid...](http://ico.org.uk/for_organisations/data_protection/the_guide/conditions_for_processing)

------
hnha
Sensationalist post... It mentions Google Analytics (duh, sadly everyone uses
it) and quizzes where users choose to participate. Nothing else. Yes, if you
answer things in an quiz, those answers can give the host information about
you. Duh!

The site itself (barker.co.uk) lets the following sites spy on its visitors:
gravatar.com, googletagmanager.com, google-analytics.com, addthis.com,
doubleclick.net, scorecardresearch.com, media6degrees.com, adnxs.com,
reson8.com, pippity.com

PS: If the author is reading this, your design makes reading the screenshot
impossible on small screen as it makes it tiny and forbids zooming out. :( Oh,
and that annoying mail newsletter pop-up further down the page? Can't even
read that.

------
tantalor
Yes, it's about advertising.

"Quizzes are free data mining tools for brands"
[http://www.marketplace.org/topics/business/quizzes-are-
free-...](http://www.marketplace.org/topics/business/quizzes-are-free-data-
mining-tools-brands)

"BuzzFeed Quizzes: What Data Set Do You Belong To?"
[http://www.npr.org/2014/03/01/284338543/buzzfeed-quizzes-
wha...](http://www.npr.org/2014/03/01/284338543/buzzfeed-quizzes-what-data-
set-do-you-belong-to)

